# Nintendo Switch Friend Codes are here!



## Justin (Mar 5, 2017)

You might have thought that Friend Codes were dead with the Wii U introducing Nintendo Network IDs. You thought wrong.

That's right, *friend codes are back baby!!!!!*

So we've got a new profile field for them of course. If you picked up one of these fancy new systems to play Breath of the Wild or the great Snipperclips, then head over to your profile options and punch in your friend code. It comes with an SW attached to the front, but don't worry about it as it's not required and we're not using it in our field.

Even better, the Switch supports up to 300 friends on your friends list over the 100 limit seen on Wii U and Nintendo 3DS. So go wild and add people! Feel free to add myself (my code is in my sidebar over to the left), although please leave me a VM first so I know who you are, otherwise I might not accept.

_Note: Currently we are running all three fields (3DS, Wii U, and Switch) in the sidebar, but we generally prefer fewer fields in there. So please be aware we may remove one of the fields from there in the near or distant future. When we remove a field from there though, it's still accessible on someone's full profile page. Just not on the left sidebar by posts._


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Mar 5, 2017)

That's great. But I won't get the switch until Mario Kart 8 Deluxe Comes out. I don't have enough money yet to even begin with.


----------



## Bowie (Mar 5, 2017)

Not planning to get a Switch unless a game I absolutely have to have gets announced.


----------



## SensaiGallade (Mar 5, 2017)

Oooh this is great!


----------



## Loriii (Mar 5, 2017)

Cool! This'll be convenient


----------



## Nicole. (Mar 5, 2017)

Justin said:


> Even better, the Switch supports up to 300 friends on your friends list over the 100 limit seen on Wii U and Nintendo 3DS. So go wild and add people! Feel free to add myself (my code is in my sidebar over to the left), although please leave me a VM first so I know who you are, otherwise I might not accept.[/I]



I'm sure others will agree when I say this but I couldn't stand having to delete people from my friends list due to reaching the limit of 100. Nintendo did well on this one I must say!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 6, 2017)

Bowie said:


> Not planning to get a Switch unless a game I absolutely have to have gets announced.



Same, waiting for E3 to see if they tempt me... Like right now I would totally play the heck out of Skyrim and BOTW, but I mean, I have Skyrim already so it wouldn't be worth it for just that. Now if they announce an awesome new AC game or some other cool stuff I'll probably cave. But for now I am fine with the things I've got.


----------



## mondogecko9 (Mar 6, 2017)

Oooooh Nice! I'll update my Sidebar as soon as I'm home!

Yaaaaaay Friendcodes XD


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 6, 2017)

Glad you're switch (snap!) ing things up Jubs


----------



## LambdaDelta (Mar 7, 2017)

Tom said:


> Glad you're switch (snap!) ing things up Jubs



switch snapping?

he's breaking his switch?

did he also get one of the many reported defective units?


----------



## Seroja (Mar 7, 2017)

How nice ;A; the switch costs around 2k++ here )):


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Mar 7, 2017)

Will probably try and snag a free Switch at Christmas. Yeah, I'm cheap like that.  

Just waiting for the day we'll be on here, trading in Animal Crossing: Switcheroo Edition...


----------



## Amilee (Mar 7, 2017)

yay friendcodes... we certainly missed them... not
but i dont have a switch yet. i just dont have the money for it. breath of the wild is amazing tho!
i can certainly see an animal crossing game coming for the switch.


----------



## Jake (Mar 7, 2017)

Feel free to add me if you wish. Like Justin said though, please drop a VM so I know who you are!

Also don't be offended if I don't add you, I'm kind of weird about friends lists and like to keep them for people I actually know on a decent level.

one day I will fix my TBT friends list


----------



## Mino (Mar 9, 2017)

If you're going to add a limit, you should let people configure which network IDs they want next to their posts and which ones they want only in their profile.


----------



## Trundle (Mar 10, 2017)

Mino said:


> If you're going to add a limit, you should let people configure which network IDs they want next to their posts and which ones they want only in their profile.



WHO IS THIS??????????


----------



## Jake (Mar 10, 2017)

Apple2013 said:


> WHO IS THIS??????????



Just some poor Wii U owner


----------



## Mino (Mar 14, 2017)

Jake said:


> Just some poor Wii U owner



This is violence.


----------



## Noir (Mar 16, 2017)

I'm not going to even *try* at this rate. Although I'd love to have one... Only really because I'd play AC and Pokemon all the time on it. And maybe Zelda if I really wanted to experience it. .-.



Seroja said:


> How nice ;A; the switch costs around 2k++ here )):



..... WAT.


----------



## Rory&Easton (Mar 16, 2017)

lol someone buy me a switch


----------

